# Would (or have) you had cosmetic surgery?



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I have friends (and former friends) that have had fillers, lifts, Botox, and other cosmetic face and neck work, but I decided a few years ago that I'd rather not. So far I have been able to bide by my decision. Although I have thought about it. 

Have you, or will you, have cosmetic surgery? Thought about it?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Nope. I don’t judge people who do but it’s not my gig. I will embrace my inner crone as she becomes my outer crone.
Oh, I do use a retinol but that’s more for my mild rosacea.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> I have friends (and former friends) that have had fillers, lifts, Botox, and other cosmetic face and neck work, but I decided a few years ago that I'd rather not. So far I have been able to bide by my decision. Although I have thought about it.
> 
> Have you, or will you, have cosmetic surgery? Thought about it?


Nope, not for me.

It really depends on how you look at things. Others look at me and see a wrinkle between my eyebrows. I see the concentration needed from teaching dozens of children to read. Others see crows feet around my eyes. I see the times that made me smile or laugh hysterically with family and good friends. 

Some may say I need to get my face lifted. I say they need to get their eyes checked because what they are looking at is not what I see.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Never thought about it. Have some friends who have had some work done botox and fillers mainly. Probably not something I'd do. The most beautiful person I've ever seen is over 90, wrinkles and all she is lovely.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

SLFarmMI said:


> Nope, not for me.
> 
> It really depends on how you look at things. Others look at me and see a wrinkle between my eyebrows. I see the concentration needed from teaching dozens of children to read. Others see crows feet around my eyes. I see the times that made me smile or laugh hysterically with family and good friends.
> 
> Some may say I need to get my face lifted. I say they need to get their eyes checked because what they are looking at is not what I see.


That is a wonderful way to look at yourself and life. Thank you.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> Never thought about it. Have some friends who have had some work done botox and fillers mainly. Probably not something I'd do. The most beautiful person I've ever seen is over 90, wrinkles and all she is lovely.


My grandmother (paternal) was the same way. She was very fair skinned and freckled (like me) but had been careful about the sun her whole life. And while she had a network of fine lines and some wrinkles, but she was simply beautiful at 96 when she passed away.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

As a teen, only on my neck, to correct the horrible scar which was the result of an awful car crash. There were several surgeries, but when they wanted to do even more, I told them, "No more!"


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I *am* vain enough to use "anti aging" skincare, I've used Olay Regenerist for years. I don't react to most of it, and it does keep my skin moisturized. I use an SPF of 50 sunblock (and the tinted moisturizer I use when I wear makeup has it as well) when I'm going to be out and about, and always wore a hat while gardening, haying, etc. That's as much for being sun sensitive as anything else tho.

Most of the time I have to use a prescription skin ointment called Eurcrisa. I think it was developed for eczema and psoriasis, but it works well on Lupus rashes.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes. Brow lift and upper eyelid surgery so that I could see without toothpicks holding my eyes open.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes. Brow lift and upper eyelid surgery so that I could see without toothpicks holding my eyes open.


I consider something like that, and nehimama's corrective neck surgery, to be functional and not cosmetic. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes. Brow lift and upper eyelid surgery so that I could see without toothpicks holding my eyes open.


I’d have that done too if I needed it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’d have that done too if I needed it.


Duct tape.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

NO. I think I'm quite studly even at my age.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

SRSLADE said:


> NO. I think I'm quite studly even at my age.


No need, your wrinkles don't show!
My dog and I can't see good enough to think we need it.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I haven't and I don't plan to for cosmetic reasons. 
I also agree that nehimama and Alice's situations weren't cosmetic.

It's my opinion that it is unfortunate that current culture abhors aging and will encourage people to do anything they can not to look old.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

A startup called Ambrosia Medical that charges $8,000 to fill your veins with the blood of young people plans to launch its first clinic in New York City at the end of this year.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Keep me alive and make me pretty

Here’s an overview of physicians’ compensation in 2011:

Radiology: $315,000
Orthopedics: $315,000
Cardiology: $314,000
*Plastic surgery: $270,000*
General surgery: $265,000
Obstetrics/Gynecology: $220,000
Psychiatry: $170,000
Pediatrics: $156,000


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

HDRider said:


> A startup called Ambrosia Medical that charges $8,000 to fill your veins with the blood of young people plans to launch its first clinic in New York City at the end of this year.


That sounds a bit vampire like.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

Not for me but I have had two dental bridges so I didn't look like a toothless ******* (I'm too fat to look like a meth head). Not sure that counts. When we lived down on the Texas border with Mexico, boob jobs were very common with young women. Mine sweat enough as it is so who on earth would want big ones bouncing around while working in the garden. I can't wear a bra while I'm out working or it is wringing wet. Sometimes I forget it when I run into town for something but most of the community looks like the folks on that web page "people of Walmart" so I fit right in.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> A startup called Ambrosia Medical that charges $8,000 to fill your veins with the blood of young people plans to launch its first clinic in New York City at the end of this year.


I read about this last year. It was shut down in February due to the FDA.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> I read about this last year. It was shut down in February due to the FDA.


The practice is still performed. I guess having a chain store do it was over the top, even by today's standard.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes. Brow lift and upper eyelid surgery so that I could see without toothpicks holding my eyes open.


An uncles mom had glasses made with hooks on the inside to hook her eyelids up. I rather have surgery.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

snowlady said:


> An uncles mom had glasses made with hooks on the inside to hook her eyelids up. I rather have surgery.


Just reading this statement makes my eyes hurt. Several of my family have had eye lifts when the sagging eyebrows gave them "hooded eyes" which prevented them from seeing correctly and driving. I haven't inherited that eye shape,but I sure would get my eyes done if I had. I haven't had any cosmetic surgery,don't think I ever will.


----------



## jen32245 (Jun 29, 2019)

Irish Pixie said:


> I have friends (and former friends) that have had fillers, lifts, Botox, and other cosmetic face and neck work, but I decided a few years ago that I'd rather not. So far I have been able to bide by my decision. Although I have thought about it.
> 
> Have you, or will you, have cosmetic surgery? Thought about it?


Nah, I'm good. I don't want to alter the magic of nature as I age. I just embrace it and carry on


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Nothing cosmetic for me, all they'd have to do is start explaining the procedure and I'd probably run. I don't even have pierced ears..
P.S. I rarely use cosmetics either.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My grandma had an eyelid lift. She was having a difficult time seeing.

Does skin tag removal count? I have had that done and would love to have a few more removed, just haven't had time to do it.

If the insurance would cover it, I have a big scar I would have reduced. Not really cosmetic because it's in an area no one sees.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Only cosmetic surgery I would ever consider would be reconstructive as a friend had after an accident and the surgeon who did his rebuilt his face , neck and shoulder only to what pictures taken within a year before his accident showed. His surgeon even went as far as including a half inch long scar on his chin that he had gotten 25 years earlier falling out of a tree so that the post accident hamburger as he called it, after 3 years of grafts ended up looking the same as he did before the accident.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Not planning on it. My mom had undereye bags removed and had nothing but trouble afterwards. After she had it done they'd made her eyes so wide open she looked like she had seen a ghost but that only affected her looks. Dry eyes and light sensitivity plagued her the rest of her days and in the last couple of years her eyes had started to sink into her eye sockets because there was no fat left to hold them in place. That caused her to have no peripheral vision and ended her right to drive a vehicle.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I am a fat boy with bad knees, I’d have a big slab of fat taken off my middle if I could.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Well...
After 25 years of highschool wrestling, martial arts, boxing, 16 years of Marine Corps hand to hand combat training, I'd like to have a nose I could breathe through.
It's not the 'S' shaped, flattened boxing nose, it's been broken loose from bone and is actually too long.
I wake up in the morning, brush my teeth, comb my hair and straighten my nose for the day.

When the cartilage dislocates, people freak out entirely because sometimes I don't notice it right away...
My sinuses are a mess, smoke, tear gas, and farm chemicals when I was young, and all the infections since it got broke several times, I could use Roto-Rooter up there for a while.

I spent $17,000 on back surgery so I could work after being disabled from the Marines, but I just haven't talked myself into a full on nose & sinus job...


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

The only thing that would do me any good would be a "full body lift" just pull up from the top of my head all the way down to my toes...Since that ain't gonna happen..."I yam what i yam & dats what I yam".


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I was thinking of posting this exact thread about a week ago to see if anyone else had done it. I haven't but I am seriously thinking of getting the one that Alice mentioned and a couple more. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

VA won’t pay for that?


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> VA won’t pay for that?


If you are asking me, no.
They wouldn't pay for nerve stripping because there wasn't a 100% guarantee of medical improvement, so I had to pay myself, and when I was walking in 3 days afterwards, I had to sue to get compensation...
I got about 50% use. Beats a wheel chair!

Guys with artificial knees, hips so worn they are getting heavy metal poisoning and have to sue to get replacements outside the VA system.

I carried non-metallic shrapnel around for 25 years the medics missed the day it happened, which cut my guts to pieces. I lost about 2 feet of guts, then had to sue the VA to recover what the treatment & surgery cost me.
I don't get the 25 years of phantom illnesses due to fecal matter leaking into abdomen back.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> I’d have a big slab of fat taken off my middle if I could.


They can do that.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

No cosmetic surgery on my todo list. Ya don't mess with perfection!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I plan on getting a boob job in a few years. From the time I was 14 till I had my son, I was a DDD and I loved my size. My youngest however ate them,no joke! They are a C now. So I want to get them done for me, nobody else.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I believe people should do what makes them feel good. Through my younger years I had every hair color at some point, had my nose pierced, had my eyebrow pierced and had my lip pierced. They made me feel beautiful I guess at that moment in my life. I don't regret it. I don't have any of those now and don't feel the need for them but who knows what will come next.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

I have a friend that finally pried his 27 year old video game addicted pot head son out of the house, he called it a boob reduction.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

JeepHammer said:


> I have a friend that finally pried his 27 year old video game addicted pot head son out of the house, he called it a boob reduction.


LMAO! He just give him the boot or did he have a job and stuff?


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

I would and will, probably in a year or so. I have Graves Eye Disease and in the last year have gotten large, puffy eyelids, both upper and lower. The recommended procedure is done a year after remission in the off chance the eyes go back to normal on their own. My eyes are still changing, so I know I'm not ready. But I am really tired of having a surprised look with one eye open more than the other. Insurance will pay for the orbital decompression and upper eyelid, but the lower eyelid in on me and I'm going to do it depending on my part of the cost.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Oregon1986 said:


> LMAO! He just give him the boot or did he have a job and stuff?


Moved in with 3 more just like him.
Watch what you order at chain restaurants around here....


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

No, i'm not a narcissistic type person, and don't need to please anyone but myself. I look pretty decent for my age (54), but have bad teeth from past radiation treatments that would cost big $$ to fix properly....no tattoos either !


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

CKelly78z said:


> No, i'm not a narcissistic type person, and don't need to please anyone but myself. I look pretty decent for my age (54), but have bad teeth from past radiation treatments that would cost big $$ to fix properly....no tattoos either !


I don't agree with you.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes. Brow lift and upper eyelid surgery so that I could see without toothpicks holding my eyes open.


Put some glitter or miniture flashing lights on the toothpicks and it might be the next fad!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I would only do cosmetic surgery for function. For example some kid with a hare lip or accident/fire disfigurement that makes stuff nonfunctional or painful.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> I am a fat boy with bad knees, I’d have a big slab of fat taken off my middle if I could.


They dont cut it out, they just insert their magic wand into your belly and you hear this big sucking sound.... or thats what I saw on tv. Never had or would have anything like that done. Really no magic answers. I was at 260 when I got diagnosed with diabetes. Now under 200 with low carb diet. Not carrying around that large sack of dog food makes moving around lot easier including bending my knees. In college I bicycled everywhere and had to eat my own first efforts at cooking, I got down somewhere 130 to 135 pound. Thats pretty skinny for a 6ft guy with muscular legs from all the bicycling. That was a LONG time ago and doesnt seem very real anymore, surely I was never that young nor that skinny. But it happened. Now I look more like refugee off Last of the Summer Wine tv show.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't agree with you.


 I'm not really concerned (I don't care !)


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Cosmetic surgery to change the way I look? No. But there are many medical reasons for cosmetic surgery especially for burn victims. My father had to have eyelid lift surgery when he was in his late 70s because the folds of the lids were turning his eyelashes inwards. A friend also had to have surgery on a broken nose and another for a sinus lift. And of course breast reconstruction is a necessity with most cancer related mastectomies.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

CKelly78z said:


> No, i'm not a narcissistic type person, and don't need to please anyone but myself. I look pretty decent for my age (54), but have bad teeth from past radiation treatments that would cost big $$ to fix properly....no tattoos either !


 I'm well satisfied with the way I came. Lost all my teeth due to radiation treatments too. Not a cheep deal there either. Glad I had insurance. Total bill on that was a tad over $40K! Thirty just for hyperbaric chamber treatments to boost oxygen levels.


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> Cosmetic surgery to change the way I look? No. But there are many medical reasons for cosmetic surgery especially for burn victims. My father had to have eyelid lift surgery when he was in his late 70s because the folds of the lids were turning his eyelashes inwards. A friend also had to have surgery on a broken nose and another for a sinus lift. And of course breast reconstruction is a necessity with most cancer related mastectomies.


That happens to me. It's kind of scary when I'm trying to close my eyes and nothing happens.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

CKelly78z said:


> No, i'm not a narcissistic type person, and don't need to please anyone but myself. I look pretty decent for my age (54), but have bad teeth from past radiation treatments that would cost big $$ to fix properly....no tattoos either !


I don't see it as narcissitic, I'm not doing it for anyone else. My husband loves them the way they are. Sometimes people do things for themselves because they have something about themselves that they do not like.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Oregon1986 said:


> I don't see it as narcissitic, I'm not doing it for anyone else. My husband loves them the way they are. Sometimes people do things for themselves because they have something about themselves that they do not like.


Don't worry about what others think... They very seldom do! Be yourself, do what makes YOU happy!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Don't worry about what others think... They very seldom do! Be yourself, do what makes YOU happy!


It took me a long time to figure that out in life to not care what others think. The way i see it,as long as it isn't hurting someone else then leave people be.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Oregon1986 said:


> It took me a long time to figure that out in life to not care what others think. The way i see it,as long as it isn't hurting someone else then leave people be.


Yeppers, that's a good way to live. Dear freind of mine gifted me a cool wall plaque a while back. It's hanging in the kitchen. It reads "mind your own biscuits and life will be gravy!".


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Yeppers, that's a good way to live. Dear freind of mine gifted me a cool wall plaque a while back. It's hanging in the kitchen. It reads "mind your own biscuits and life will be gravy!".


Love it!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Oregon1986 said:


> I don't see it as narcissitic, I'm not doing it for anyone else. My husband loves them the way they are. Sometimes people do things for themselves because they have something about themselves that they do not like.


You aren't a narcissist, neither is anyone else for just wanting to feel better about themselves. Narcissists don't have empathy for anyone but themselves.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I am not really sleeping and I was seeing who was taking the picture but my eyes appear closed. Maybe I should get props installed.

My brother and oldest sister also.










 Al


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes. Brow lift and upper eyelid surgery so that I could see without toothpicks holding my eyes open.


This is the only one I've been contemplating for years. A friend of mine had it done and I've been observing the benefits he's had from it, which have been huge. He even said it makes him feel less tired because his eyes don't feel like they're closing without his permission 

I probably will get this done in a few years after seeing how beneficial it was for him. 

The rest of it I don't care about, just the comfort part, and being able to see properly.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

is the brow lift and upper lids one thing or can you just get the lid done. do you have to be put under for this? how much are you guys paying for that? likely it would be twice as much up here. ~Georgia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Two things. You can have them separately, but the brow lift helps the eye area a lot.

$5000. Worth every penny.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Oh my yes. You want to be out. They gave me great meds. I don’t remember the four days after the surgery, and that’s a GOOD thing.


----------



## Illinois Sucks (Aug 20, 2019)

If I was a woman and seen what Pamela Anderson looks like now, I would not!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I see no need to have cosmetic work unless I was in an accident and doctors wanted to fix some disfiguring. Voluntary cosmetic surgery; no way.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

newfieannie said:


> is the brow lift and upper lids one thing or can you just get the lid done. do you have to be put under for this? how much are you guys paying for that? likely it would be twice as much up here. ~Georgia


Georgia, one of my aunts had the brow lift because it had sagged down far enough that she didn't feel comfortable driving. The wait under Ontarios health care plan was longer than she wanted to wait,so she paid for it herself. This was at least 15 years ago and cost approximately $10,000. (Canadian). It may be that the lift also included something with the eyelid itself (I can't ask her now anymore). When I first saw her when the surgery healed she didn't look 20 years younger, her eyes just looked brighter. She was so happy with the outcome.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Illinois Sucks said:


> If I was a woman and seen what Pamela Anderson looks like now, I would not!


If I was a man, which I am, and have seen what Kenny Rogers looks like, I would not.


----------



## Illinois Sucks (Aug 20, 2019)

Yeah, he looks worn out!


----------



## sumairahu (7 mo ago)

I reached the age of 30 and decided it was time to do something. There was nothing wrong with this decision, I did not want to have any radical changes. I chose to do the Bellafill procedure at the clinic Louisville Cosmetic Dermatologists | Bella Pelle Dermatology & Laser to get rid of some wrinkles on the forehead and between the eyebrows. My face is very expressive, and this is why these wrinkles develop. This long-lasting collagen rebuilding filler makes me feel younger. My husband enjoys seeing how beautiful I am now.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

30....


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Old thread dug up for an odd comment. I suspect it’s going to be a brief stay.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> 30....


30 is the new 60, I guess.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Cabin Fever said:


> 30 is the new 60, I guess.


Does this mean when I turn 46 next week I am really 76?

time flies...


----------

